# 3M Dual Lock - alternative to velcro



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Just thought I'd mention that I used the 3M Dual Lock on my Kindle, instead of Velcro.  One of the reviews of the original Kindle cover mentioned it, and I ordered some.  It was a little pricy (about $13 for 10 feet, I think), but it is extra secure, and sticks to the suede-like lining of the Kindle cover really nicely.  It seems extra strong, and is about the same thickness as regular sewn-in velcro.  You do have to press it together fairly firmly, but after that, it will not loosen by itself.

Just an alternative in case people like to make their Kindle extra secure.  I've had mine for 6 months, and it has been as tight as can be, but un-sticks easily if I need to get the Kindle out for resetting, or accessing the SD card.  I put one little chunk of it about an inch long on the lower right, and can easily slide my finger up behind the Whispernet switch.

I started to put this in a reply about the Oberon covers and velcro, but thought it would be better as its own topic.

I think I ordered mine from Amazon, but it may be available from other places.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the concern most people had about the velcro in the Oberon covers was that they didn't want to glue something to their Kindle....

Here's a link on Amazon for the Dual Lock:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not clear to me how it sticks to the Kindle differently than the Velcro?  Certainly there's some kind of adhesive?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There's still adhesive on both sides. The other sides allegedly stick together more securely than the fuzz and loops.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

same principle, but its a bit more heavy duty.


----------

